# Fusion Festival 2011



## Rinkadink (16. Februar 2011)

Dabei ist alles!

Wer von euch kommt noch zu dieser viertägigen Reise in eine fantastische Welt des Feierns?

Die 55.000 Tickets waren leider nach knapp 48 Stunden verkauft, jedoch startet im April der Verkauf von stornierten Tickets.

Ich kann für alle Menschen, egal ob sie etwas mit elektronischer Musik anfangen können oder nicht, eine klare Empfehlung für dieses Festival aussprechen. Wer soetwas noch nicht erlebt hat, wird absolut begeistert sein! 100%ig!

Fusion Festival: Home


----------



## Rinkadink (24. Februar 2011)

wasn da los? hört ihr alle nur popmusik?


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Februar 2011)

hach die Fusion, auch schon lang nicht mehr das was sie mal war. 
Da gibbet einige dinge die mich abhalten, man kennt das Line Up nicht, und dafür zahl ich keine 70€, und leztendlich ist es mir zu weit weg. 

Dann geh ich lieber wieder auf die TimeWarp und geb mir die Partys und Festivals hier in meiner gegend *g*


----------

